# Pirates of the High Seas ! YARRR !



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Im a huge fan of pirates .. ok im obssessed, they are just too cool. So as part of a little event on Chest of Colors forum, i joined in the Tale of ? Gamers and started up a little project to do whilst i finish other armies.

When maxmini released the ork pirate heads i instantly knew i wanted some ork pirates, but what for? I had been thinking about getting a proper necromunda gang painted up and useable with my friends when i game once a year, so i figured i'd have some pirate orks as goliaths which fit quite nicely.

So i wanted a fair sized gang but with decent opportunities to do some quality painting.










So i combined some Ork Nobz and the maxmini heads, i got a couple of the minis i really liked aswell or ones that i thought would fit well with the crew.

I've started on the first guy and im very happy with the progress atm.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

very cool moo. I love pirates too i would never of made a good one though because i get seasick uber easy lol. Love the colours they are rich and go well with the orks skin. Cant wait to see these babies finished .


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Your works looks great as always moo. Looking forward to seeing more pirates


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great stuff moo.
Look forward to seeing these progress.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the rep and nice comments  I get seasick too , but i've not been on a boat since i was a young boy. 

Anyway im almost finished, managed to get alot more done, still working on the banner and part of the gun, but i also need to finish shading the targeting squig which is so cute !


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Great theme, awesome models and exceptional painting. Big fan of piratey goodness 

Have you thought about picking up an airfix galleon for a display base?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the rep and nice comment Varakir, i have been contemplating doing a display base like that and possibly use it at gamesday, but will see when i finish these guys first  but im not sure airfix stuff is big enough to fit these models. Might be more orkey if i scratchbuild something, i have plenty of wooden ice cream sticks 

So here is my first completed ork  they are very fun to paint. Got a couple of other things to paint and then onto the next guy. I should find a suitable name for him too, since this is a pirate crew.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

For some reason i missed the chain on his back, and so i painted it up last night. Here are some pics of the model with painted chain lol , i tried to brighten up the squig a little but my blood red is unusable so i ended up using the base colour red with bleach bone highlights and then glazing over with red again to bring it back in.

















And here is the status picture for the whole gang


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

brilliant mate.. i love the flash git model with attack squid.. and the paint job is fantastic


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha, that is going to look awesome! :victory:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This has started out damn nice Moo, great theme and great work!
Keep it up!


----------



## Lycadon (Apr 22, 2010)

Really cool stuff Moo, are you planning on making a whole army with pirate themed vehicles and such or are ya gonna leave it with this awesome bunch?  Can't wait to see them painted cause you sure paint them crisp clean and with a great color scheme. Also nice touch on the Bases, they finnish the whole theme imo. 

And yea i too find a spot i forget to paint every once in a while hehe, sometimes just days later when i pick them up again and see them at an angle i never saw them before


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the rep and kind words all. I don't think i'll do a whole army like this as it's only meant to be a small project which i use to break up my army painting and keep me motivated. Plus my friends all have necromunda gangs and i wanted one to use to play with. I might do a couple of vehicles so i can double them up in use in gorka morka, but for now it's just a small necromunda gang.

2nd guy started  not sure how long he'll take me but im enjoying this project alot.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That. Looks. Sweet. +Rep if I can


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i managed to finish his main torso and belt etc, then i started work on his arm. Im not 100% happy with the gold nmm on the arm but im still working on it to clean it up and it to how i want it to look. I think i have a bit too much midtone and highlights on it, i need to bring the colour back down with a few dark glazes. Still it's getting there.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome stuff as usual Moo, and qudos for the interesting subject too!
Eyes peeled for more.....


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Munky ! Didn't get alot done last night, managed to do most of the harpoon arm (except the harpoon) and his shoulder pads so now his body is finished. Might work on the axe and the hat tonight after finishing the harpoon. Im happy how he is progressing along, these are really nice models to paint.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

and another update for this as i managed to finish his hat and start on his other weapon.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The more I see the more I love it.
This is going to be one of the best gangs I've ever seen.

Top notch as always moo.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I need your painting skill


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

simply amazing wish I could paint like that. 
+rep to ya


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and the rep mateys !
I managed to finish Ahab, im pretty happy with him. The little squig is so cute  

















And now for the group shot again for progress:









2 down 8 to go. 

Started working on Doktor Grog this morning. A really nice model and he has a pegleg so works well with my crew.  will post more pics when i make a bit more significant progress.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Whoa. Simply epic, Moo! They look awesome; a fun interesting idea, I really like them. Have some rep mate


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like the vivdness of the colours etc.

Amazing work. +Rep if I can (yes.. Again!)


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Quickie update, progress on the painting front is good, i managed to do more of the torso and clean up (sort of) the tools and do the skin on this model. 









I am finding some of the features on this one a little rough around some of the edges, which i should have cleaned up earlier. But it's not massively noticeable, actually i did find some of the details a bit confusing as to what was what and where went where on this guy. Maybe i was just tired, still i think i have most of it sorted out.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

i love this thread.. some brilliant work here... how do you do the skin on you orks?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well it's that time of the week again folks  and et voila ! another shot of Dok Grog and one of the progress so far. 



















The skin on the orks are done by using Gnarloc green base coat ontop of white primer. Then i ink in brown to darken it and i add some dark angels green to form the first step of highlights, since i wanted them to be bright, the dark angels green gave the skin the richness needed, then i just added goblin green to the dark angels green to give the highlights needed and then finish it off with some skull white to the mix. Hope that helps


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Damn the school filters! I cannot see your work!! This angers me! 
Shame I can't see them at the moment, but hey. Will check them out later 

EDIT: Just seen them, and they are awesome! Keep going!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Managed to start this guy and he is going to be called Herman Toothrot  i need to dirty up his teeth a bit but it's only a wip atm.


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Very cool idea of using Orks as House Goliath, and these are looking beautiful! 

Ahab looks spanking and Herman is shaping up nicely too. Looking forward to see how he turns out.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Cute squigs _and_ amazing orks? What more could there be? 

I'm a big fan of Ahab and Herman (especially his head, I love that pipe) but I think the dok looks too... clean. The white looks like he's operating in an actual hospital. I think that's just my preference for dirty orks, but I thought I'd mention it. Top-notch work!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks guys  i was kind of tempted to do blood splatters on his face mask, but i ended up only doing some on his tools of trade. Maybe i'll be brave and put some more on later. 

Just a quick update from me this time, not much progress but hopefully i'll finish this guy before the end of the week


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

love the ork pirates. and the painting is outstanding.your nmm great. wish i even knew where to start.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

finish his other arm for the most part and finally did the hat too. Trying to follow the original namesake of this model, Herman Toothrot is quite a forgetful old guy so he put his initials on things he kept losing. So i stamped it on his hat  since it was a bit empty without something on it.










With NMM i start from black generally and blend upwards moving through (using gold as an example) scorched brown as a base colour but thin so black is still there, then applying small amounts of snake bite leather until i was up to pure snakebite then i added bits of white to the mix. Now one key with NMM is contrast, i have found that the more darker shading areas there are the better it looks, so the blends have to be really smooth and take it up to pure white. With white on the edges. Alot of the time i look at real life examples of metals and try and imagine how the object im painting would pick up the light and reflections etc. or just go with what i think might look cooler, even though not technically correct.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

ah moo you are amazing :clapping:

i'm not going to begin explaining what wonderful about these, because there is a word cap on each post  but i'm loving the nmm and the contrasts and skin, very nice

how long are you averaging per model?

Grish


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the praise mate, it's very motivating to have nice comments about my painting, well as for time-wise it's about 5-6 days in between work etc, so im guessing about a total of 12-16 hours a model, as a rough estimate.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome as usual moo. Can i have them?  lol. Cant wait to see this sqaud finished they are going to look amazing. Keep it up


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

LTP said:


> Awesome as usual moo. Can i have them?  lol. Cant wait to see this sqaud finished they are going to look amazing. Keep it up


Thanks and erm no  i kinda need them to play necromunda with lol :laugh: , Herman Toothrot a heavy for the pirate crew  Im happy with how he turned out i think he has alot of character and i have to admit the plastics are alot easier to paint for me than metal models. Anywho, think i will do meathook next, i've already actually started the base as you can see from the group shot, updates later this weekend perhaps .



























4 down 6 to go.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

This is still looking amazing fella keep up the awesome work.
Im just blown away with how individual and characterful each mini is brilliant!!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

oh ok then. it was worth a try i suppose lol.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Munky, well as a necromunda gang since they number very few it's much easier to make the more unique 




LTP said:


> oh ok then. it was worth a try i suppose lol.


Argh ! im being guilted into giving you one aren't i?  lol perhaps when i get time then.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

lol no i was just kidding but they are great. Im not gonna buy any because you know how much i have to paint lol.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

i think these could win a golden demon for best squad or in the open.
are you going to games day with these?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dear lord how the hell did I miss this thread before now??? Moo as always your painting skills stagger me, especially the way you do the lighting. Not osl obviously but the way that your models are shaded is spectacular and makes me feel like my own paint is sub par at times.

One of these days though I am going to convince you to use metallics instead of nmm :biggrin:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks all 

@JG: not sure if i am going this year, anyway i don't think this lot would do well at GD, plus they are for gaming use more than any competitions.

@WL: maybe one day i'll use metallics one day when i want a model with a darker more gritty feel to it, but these guys are meant to be fun, bright and comical  plus if you look at the first picture of Dave i posted, the steel toecaps to his boots were done with metallics since i changed my mind lol, but i left them as they were.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Moo! These are brilliantly fantastically insanely amazing. The painting is great, I've always liked your painting and it just keeps getting better. The highlighting is simply perfect in my opinion! Great stuff I look forward to more.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks RC, i always appreciate the kind sentiments mate  

I managed to paint quite a bit this weekend, im happy with this so far, meathook is the crew mekanik, i will probably end up rusting alot of his armour and bits & parts to give a bit more colour variation and make the model a tad more interesting, but so far im really enjoying this one aswell.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

He looks awesome, can't wait to see the whole squad done


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

moo those guys are coming out great. they are going to be bad ass looking as a unit. +rep to you.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

woo  been rather busy at work but hey at least some progress is better than no progress:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is simply spectacular Moo, nothing less.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers  and yaarrrr some more. Finally managed to finish this guy this morning, think i'll be moving onto some grots this weekend. I've been asked about a couple tutorials on how i paint stuff so i might do one for the next ork. Not sure how helpful it'll be with my shoddy photo skills but still i'll give it a try for peeps who are interested. Anyway enough boring chatter from me, some piccys !


















and of course the group shot


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

This is a seriously awesome thread! +rep for Pirate Orks/Goliaths. I look forward to seeing how this progresses (although I can stab a guess that it'll be great).


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

A minor and major update of sorts, in terms of numbers this is a big jump  but i had a pretty free weekend to paint.

The two grots, one is named Murray after one of my favourite secret of monkey island characters (although in the game he is an evil demonic skull). The other is the cabin boy 









And the progress shot:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

This is coming along beautifully mate. They all look so individual and great. Can't wait to see them all done and in some pirate action k:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Simply lovely moo, as always. Your painting is inspirational. +rep


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice work man, reminds me of the old RT orks, who if memory serves were supposed to be pirate(ish)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These are awesome. Really can't wait to see you finish the squad off!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

What a difference between the basecoated ones and the finished ones. So good.


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

these are some of the best painted miniatures ive seen, your nmm work is fantastic.. i would love to see a tutorial of how you do it sometime! Excellent work again.. cant wait to see the finished squad!


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words everyone, here is a little treat since some of you know im a bit lazy when putting together tutorials and stuff. 

For the skin:
1.	Started off with a base coat of gnarloc green, since this is a foundation paint it goes on really well on most things, but I still watered it down a little so it was slightly darker in the crevasses than the upper sections of the muscles. Doesn’t matter if you’re a bit messy at this stage, but let it dry thoroughly before progressing onto the really messy stage. 








2.	The next stage was to apply a splodge of brown ink to the model, this is the messiest part of the entire process for me. I love brown in and this provides my models with all the shading I need for now, I apply it over some of the other surfaces too, the ones I cannot reach later, as shading. Now you really have to let this stage dry properly too. Again I always add a little water to what I do and the same effect happens here where the upper areas of the muscles are still highlighted.

3.	Now as a slight guide you can see where the darker areas are and where the highlights will be picked out. One trick is to get a lamp and angle it where you want your light source is and take a photo of this so help you see how dark or light you want your colours. I add dark angels green with a dash of brown ink as another coat over about 85% of the skin areas, leaving the darkest areas and the edges as the dark brown ink colour.

4.	The next step is to use pure dark angels green, remember again to water it down so it’s not too thick and apply it over about 80% of the skin areas now. Then I actually add some paint medium to the mix, not too much as you don’t want it too watery, and one paintbrush dab of goblin green. I keep adding goblin green and reducing the area coverage of where I apply paint. You can see the progression all the way up to goblin green. Note how I only apply paint to the raised surfaces trying to leave the edges nice and dark for definition.










5.	The next stage is pretty fun, using a bit of skull white I add it to my goblin green and apply it very carefully on the highest edges , I like it to be quite watery so I can control the colours a bit better. Note im not always the neatest of painters, so where im not quite happy with the blends I get some dark angels green and water it down and then glaze over the blend areas to try and smooth it out, I also do it over the shaded areas slightly to give the model some of it’s rich colour back. 










6.	Work your way up to almost pure white, I would only use pure white on the face areas to give it a focal point, for me the face of the model is very important. Then add details, or do it once you’ve done other bits. Sometimes I add a glaze of beige to bring out a warmer colour or I substitute white completely with beige/light flesh colours.

For the NMM the quick way:

There are actually 2 ways I do NMM, im going to show the quicker way I do this as I know some people prefer quicker results. I’ve only done this on the heavy weapons on the ork crew, the other sections I used lots of glazes and layers and blue very time consuming but neater process. Anyway this one gives a much oily and dirty feel as it is quite a messy way of doing things again.

7. First step is to use a grey, any really would do, I prefer a lighter one because in the next stage the grey shows through better when it is a lighter colour. Anyway just be a bit careful of other areas, a smooth coverage is preferable but not too necessary for this part.










8.	Then apply brown ink ! yes I love the stuff, I use it on almost every model I’ve painted  Just remember to let the stage before this and this current stage to dry properly or else it’ll just mix and spoil the whole effect. I just stick the model under my lamp in close proximity and go make myself a nice cup of tea at this stage (but that is of course optional )

9.	Now, as I prefer a watered down mix, I get a bit of brown ink onto my palette and add a small amount of fortress grey (again any grey will do really). I add it to the lower sections of the metallic structures if it is flat, but if it’s cylindrical I add it to the upper surfaces. This is to show reflected metal as such, this forms the base of where you will be painting, I usually cover a good 85-90% of the areas for this stage. Just keep adding grey to the mix and reducing the coverage areas. I did this for about 4-5 more layers until I reached a pure fortress grey.










10.	Now you should only have pure fortress grey left on your palette, I applied some pure fortress grey to some of the edges of where I wanted to target the brightest highlights.










11.	Then add some skull white to the mix and again apply it over some areas where you think the light is picked up and then on the very edges too.

12.	The final stage is to add a dash of pure skull white to some of the edges I don’t recommend all edges as this would look wrong, but rather the ones on very corners on a certain direction. Now as you can see there are errors where I have not been as neat as I could have been, but the beauty with the colours is that you can get some very watered down brown in and glaze over the areas to neaten it, and also reapplying some watered down brown ink to the shaded areas giving more contrast back into the model. Also add some extra details etc and et voila a nice looking model


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Lovely tutorial moo. I had never thought of painting nmm that way.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice tutorial, although I'm not a fan of NMM that has helped me with other areas of painting. I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool tutorial mate. I never thought of using brown ink? Other than that i pretty much use the same colours. I do a wash if black. Love the skin tone as well if i ever paint orks ill have to try it. Oh and this bit made me lol 




moo said:


> Note im not always the neatest of painters,



Anyway im gonna try and rep you and if it doesnt let me then at least you know i tried lol.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I would rep you for that post if it would let me Moo. Fantastic.

On a side note, this is almost step for step how I do metallics, building up the colours with multiple layers of washes. Just opposite in approach as you go from light to dark while I paint a model MUCH brighter than I want it to be and use those layers to darken the model to where I want it.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Interesting. I've always worked from a black undercoat up to the lightest, the way i see it is that the lightest parts are almost always the raised surfaces, so applying highlights is easier to do than applying shades. Saying that , when i do my slower NMM i actually work from a midtone these days to allow for more control in the shade colour. I think it is very much dependant on what you're used to but with these orks even though i've inked certain parts and worked from dark to light like i normally do, i have been working the opposite on some areas and it's actually quite fun and a good way to learn. I figured working outside my comfort zone would help me improve. Definately something to think about more, especially when i start working more with metallics, i might try your approach and see how that goes sometime. Cheers dude


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Moo this is some really sweet work, i'd be very interested to see what kind truck these guys would travel around in k: +rep


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Cheers dude  for their vehicle i was thinking about getting an ork trukk. wartrukk? (dont know the name of the vehicles) and converting it into looking like a ship more than a trukk and giving it 3 wheels and a sail, but that will be down the line, since the middle east lacks in alot of these sorts of materials.

Now i just need to decide on a name on the last ganger. Any ideas or suggestions? 


















And the group shot:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I consider you amongst the best of the best Moo... 

These orks are off the chart! I've been so busy with the airbrushing that I haven't had much time to troll around here lately but Wraith told me I had to make a special trip just to see these pirates. I'm glad I didk: I will definitely be referring back to you mini tutorial when I finally get time to start painting my orks. Awesome work Moo! (I'll be heavily rep'ing you when I finish "spreading it around" first):victory:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks alot for that DF, means alot and thank you to you all for supporting me and always giving me such nice comments and high praise. It all keeps me motivated to paint more and paint better, so one day i'll get my hands on one of those little demon statues.

Anyway enough mushy stuff, more orky pirate goodness wips:










I think i can finish him in the next couple days and then i'll start the captain this weekend.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

The skin and the NMM on those mini's look amazing!

Skar


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well i've been a bit quiet with this project lately, i am actually working on the captain and last model of the crew. I decided to show him when i've finished rather than wips  so here is an intermission of something else i did last night


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

You pigged out on Sushi?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

lol i spent an hour or so making it and after it was so tired i only ate like 5, so i got food for the next week or so 

not exactly the best food to pig out on


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I've never actually tried Sushi 

Can't wait for the next orky installment


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Moo, this is my first time seeing this thread and i'm really impressed by your work.

It's painters like your goodself who inspire those of us who are less good to improve and try out new methods.

Can't wait to see what you do with badruk


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Your NMM beats my Fortress grey then build up with Highlights to white followed by a light Black ink wash


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Well after a long overdue post, Im pretty happy with how the captain turned out and the whole crew, the whole project was to practice weathering and actually working from mid or lighter tones and shading etc, and i think i have learnt alot by doing something im very not used to. Anyway onto the pictures of the Dread Pirate LeChuck and his crew:


















And of course the crew picture with following individual shots in no particular order:









Ahab (Ganger):









Dave (Ganger):









Doc Grog (Ganger):









Grom Stormscream (Ganger):









Meathook (Ganger):









Largo LaGrande (Heavy):









Herman Toothrot (Heavy):









Rodger and Murray (Juves):









Thanks for everyone who has been watching this project and all the support given as it's all been helpful in motivating me. Time to test these guys out on the high seas. Yarr !!


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

exceptional painting, sir, especially the highlights. makes for some of the best orks i have seen! +rep :victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Bloody fantastic Moo, jesus!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow my eyes are actually hurting they are so colourful! Love them. Whats next moo?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

LTP said:


> Wow my eyes are actually hurting they are so colourful! Love them. Whats next moo?


hmm good question, well i have two display models with me and a load of models for my armies so i guess just slogging through the rest of my armies so that i can focus on display quality stuff and possibly do another small group of models like this pirate crew. I have a bit of an idea for a van saar gang  but also a few ideas for GD2011 if i can make it (but they are hush hush for now :victory


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

moo said:


> hmm good question, well i have two display models with me and a load of models for my armies so i guess just slogging through the rest of my armies so that i can focus on display quality stuff and possibly do another small group of models like this pirate crew. I have a bit of an idea for a van saar gang  but also a few ideas for GD2011 if i can make it (but they are hush hush for now :victory


Cool sounds good. Agreed on the hush hush lol you wouldnt want anyone stealing your ideas lol. I think im on tour for gamesday so im not going to bother. 

Which armies do you have left to complete now?


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

my world eaters and space puppies, and im working on some nids as a commission thing for my best friend. 
Still to complete:
World Eaters: 12 beserkers, 5 terminators, 1 lord, 1 landraider, 1 defiler
Space Wolves: 12 wolf guard, 4 long fangs, 1 land speeder, 1 land raider
Nids: 8 warriors, 6 raveners, 5 gargoyles, 4 tyrant guard, 1 tyrant and a fex

I think i can finish those to an agreeable table top standard by the end of 2010,

Not even started:
Eldar: about 1000pts worth, mostly just aspect warriors so lots of colour variation for me
Marines: not sure what they'll be but i have about 1500 pts worth which i might make either BA or blood ravens to go with the Space hulk termies. We'll see when i get there.

In all fairness the armies i have actual number very few in models but i paint so slowly it takes me an eternity to paint an army anyway.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

I wish i had less than that to paint . I have also taken on 2 commissions lol. Hmm eldar i have been toying with the idea of getting some. I might sell my tau and buy eldar lol. 

I think you time estimate for painting all the top stuff is fair. I used to paint alot slower but now i have found a way to get pretty much the same effects but with less layers so it doesn't take me as long. 

Good luck with all that mate.


----------

